# Fog light Adjustments



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi Guys,
Was wondering if any one knows if their is a way to adjust the factory fog lights up a bit. It seems mine are pointed a bit down for my taste.
Thanks


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I'll look at the ESM tonight, I think I remember there being a fix if they were loose or something but dont remember anything about adjustments.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Judging by the pics, I'd say there is no chance of adjustment.
Just screw in and go...

http://paulwendy.com/altima/fogs/


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

lower the rear end


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *lower the rear end  *


 Good thought, you could put 20in wheels on the front and 17in wheels on the back. That would probably work too. 



I couldn't help it.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Good thought, you could put 20in wheels on the front and 17in wheels on the back. That would probably work too.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't help it.  *


Bad Hardcore...bad boy!


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks for the quick come back.
Yea, guess I could lower the back of the car, swap the springs or just have my overweight friends sit in the back, LOL
Altyholic’s link to the step 8 pic shows an adjustment nut?
I’ll mess with it this weekend, if I don’t go to Vegas instead and let you guys know what I find out. This site is mellow. Nice.
Thanks.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

Here is what I found in the ESM:










and


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Jason...good find!
So the screw on top does do the adjusting.
Good to know...


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Thank you gentlemen. Just what I was looking for! :thumbup:


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Jason...good find!
> So the screw on top does do the adjusting.
> Good to know... *


And you told me you did not want the ESM???? The main reason why I got it was to know how to take my Alty apart without breaking everything. I still have your extra copy if you want it now??? I forgot to ask......how are the plugs???


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

jayman9207 said:


> *And you told me you did not want the ESM???? The main reason why I got it was to know how to take my Alty apart without breaking everything. I still have your extra copy if you want it now??? I forgot to ask......how are the plugs??? *


LOL!
Altimas.Net use to have the ESM on line. That's why I didn't require a copy. They took it down for some reason, so I just might take you up on that offer.

The plugs are still sitting in my room. I don't have a 15/16th's 
drill bit so my holes are too narrow to fit the plugs in.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

I will have to fix that the next time I see you then........you know a new drill bit set (nice one) is about $10. LOL!!


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

jayman9207: hey, do you happen to know the proper head light setting for the head lights?


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

Sorry this took so long, but is this what you are looking for:










and


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Thats ok, Thanx A lot

-Jayman, do You mind if I add those pics to my how to on altimas.net?


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

Go for it! I am glad I could help. :thumbup:


----------

